#  Vorstellungen >   Hallo, bin neu hier >

## Nancy

Hallo alle zusammen, 
ich hoffe, hier in diesem Forum Leute zu treffen, die auch an Fibromyalgie erkrankt sind und mit denen ich mich ein wenig austauschen kann. Ich habe Fibro schon seit 1995 und fast jeden Tag kommen neue komische Symptome dazu und kein Arzt kennt sich richtig aus. Z.B. habe ich seit ca. vier Jahren Hautausschlag (Granuloma anulare). Der Ausschlag wird immer schlimmer, keine Salbe hilft. Habe neulich bei Wikipedia gelesen, die Ursachen dieser Gran. anul. würden bei Diabetes mel. und/oder Unterfunktion der Schilddrüse liegen. Diabetes kann ich auschliessen, nun muss ich wohl oder übel einen Radiologen aufsuchen??
Freue mich über eure Zuschriften. 
Nancy :angry_hair:

----------


## Nekrosius

*Hallo Nancy* 
bei Fibromyalgie wissen viele Ärzte nicht weiter. Zu viele Symptome, da kann man den Patienten schlecht auf gezielte Medikamente einstellen. Besonders wenn halt wie du sagst -jeden Tag etwas neues dazukommt- 
Ich kann Dir nur empfehlen (und das machst du ja bereits) weiter bei Google zu gucken, evtl. Betroffenentreffen oder eine Klinik oder sonstige Einrichtung die sich auf soetwas spezialisiert hat. Vielleicht Charitee oder sowas. Ein anderer Versuch ist evtl. noch die Schweiz oder Niederlande. Ich hab da neulich so eine Reportage gesehen wo sie Schmerzpatienten mit Canabis behandelt haben, die waren total begeistert und manche haben sogar ihre verordneten Medikamente absetzen können. In Deutschland gibt es seit November oder Dezember 2007 die erste Patientin, die Canabis auf Rezept gekriegt hat wegen der Schmerzen. Darf sie zwar nur unter ärztlicher beobachtung einnehmen aber das is ja das kleinere übel wenns denn hilft.
Was die Haut betrifft, versuchs mal mit Urin (am besten den von morgens), kannst ja erstmal auf einem kleinen Areal probieren... 
Warst deswegen schon in einer hautklinik ? 
M.f.G. und alles gute, 
Nekrosius

----------


## lucy230279

hallo nancy,
herzlich willkommen im forum.
es gibt hier auch user, die an fibro erkrankt sind.
kannst ja mal ins rheumatologische unterforum schaun, da findest du bestimmt was.
ansonsten kannst du ja jederzeit ein thema eröffnen, wenn du fragen hast,oder dich gern via pn melden.

----------


## Brava

hallo nancy
willkommen hier im forum :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

> ... Ich habe Fibro schon seit 1995 und fast jeden Tag kommen neue komische Symptome dazu und kein Arzt kennt sich richtig aus. Z.B. habe ich seit ca. vier Jahren Hautausschlag (Granuloma anulare). Der Ausschlag wird immer schlimmer, keine Salbe hilft. Habe neulich bei Wikipedia gelesen, die Ursachen dieser Gran. anul. würden bei Diabetes mel. und/oder Unterfunktion der Schilddrüse liegen. Diabetes kann ich auschliessen, nun muss ich wohl oder übel einen Radiologen aufsuchen??.....

 Hallo, 
woher weißt du den das du Fibromyalgie hast? 
Wurde das durch einen Arzt diagnostiziert oder hast du dir das selber zugesprochen?
Da Du schreibst das dein (oder eben kein!) Arzt sich damit nicht auskennt... 
Was mich dabei am meisten wundert ist, das du diese Erkrankung nun mehr seit über 12 Jahren hast aber immer noch nicht den Arzt gewechselt hast bzw dir einen gesucht hast der sich damit auskennt.
Über andere Betroffene wäre das sicherlich kein allzu großes Problem. 
Zu deiner Hauterkrankung:  _Was ist das Granuloma anulare?_  _Das Granuloma anulare ist eine harmlose, wenn auch hartnäckige Hauterkrankung, die im Allgemeinen keine Beschwerden auslöst. Die Ursache ist unbekannt. Bisher gibt es wenig Hinweise für eine infektiöse (durch Krankheitserreger) oder toxische (durch Gifte) Entstehung des Granuloma anulare. Die Hautveränderungen wurden nach Verletzungen wie Insektenstichen, nach Medikamenteneinnahme, nach vermehrter Sonnenbestrahlung oder nach Lichtbehandlungen (PUVA) beobachtet. Häufig tritt das Granuloma anulare bei Diabetes mellitus (Zuckerkrankheit) auf. Dann kann die Hautveränderung den ganzen Körper betreffen (in 20% der Fälle). Besonders betroffen von der Erkrankung sind Kinder und Jugendliche._  *Behandlungsmöglichkeit:* _Bei Erwachsenen ist ebenfalls eine Behandlung mit Vitamin E möglich. Bei Nichtansprechen kann eine kortisonhaltige Lösung unter die Hautveränderung gespritzt werden (Triamcinolon-Suspension, z.B. 1:3-1:5 verdünnte Volon A Lösung). Das wird mehrfach wiederholt, bis die Hautveränderung abgeheilt ist. Auch eine Behandlung mit kortisonhaltigen Salben unter Folie (z.B. Ultralan Salbe) ist möglich. Bei Nichtabheilung können die einzelnen Herde eingefroren werden (sog. Kryochirurgie). Das Einfrieren kann nach 10-14 Tagen ggf. wiederholt werden._ _Quelle: http://www.derma.de/bochum/?id=524_  Wieso kannst du Diabetes ausschliessen? Wurde das bei dir ausgetest? Wenn du diesen Hausauschlag seit 4 Jahren (!) hast warum hat sich dein HA bisher nicht darum gekümmert? Oder dich zu einem Dermatologen überwiesen?   Wer hat den Granuloma anulare diagnostiziert?  Ich verstehe das leider alles nicht so ganz!   Gruß Schubser

----------


## Nekrosius

*Jau Schubser is n bisschn undurchsichtig die ganze sache... Mehrere Meinungen sind da auf jeden Fall gefragt, Ärzte sind schließlich auch nur Menschen und können auch nicht alles wissen...*

----------


## Nancy

Hallo Schubser, 
vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Zeilen. Die Fibromyalgie wurde bei mir 2003 im Juliushospital in Würzburg von Prof. Dr. Auer, Spezialist auf dem Gebiet Formenkreis Rheuma, diagnostiziert. Ich befand mich damals vier Tage stationär dort. Ich habe auch Polyarthrose und glaube mir, was ich an Medikamenten schon alles veresucht habe, geht auf deutsch gesagt, auf keine Kuhhaut. Mittlerweile ist durch die viele Tablettenschluckerei auch mein Magen kautt. 
Die Hautsache wurde von einem Dermatologen festgestellt. Er hat damals eine Hautprobe entnommen und mir 10 Tage später das mit dem Granuloma gesagt. Habe dann sehr oft die entzündeten Stellen unterspritzt bekommen und im späteren Verlauf mit kortisonhaltiger Salbe verordnet bekommen . Erst die Triamgalen-Salbe und seit einem halben Jahr die Clobegalen-Salbe. Aber wie bereits gestern geschrieben, der Befall dieser Flecken dehnt sich immer mehr auf den ganzen Körper aus. 
Und wg. dem Diabetes: Mein Hausarzt kontrolliert alle vier Monate mein Blut und meinen Urin, aber nicht wg. Diabetes, sondern weil er generell meinen allgemeinen Gesundheitszustand im Auge behalten will. 
Soviel zu deinen Fragen. Vielleicht eröffnen sich mir hier in diesem Forum neue Horizonte und Erkenntnisse. 
LG Nancy

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na jetzt kommt etwas Licht ins Dunkel.... 
Dann hast du Fibromyalgie (diagnostiziert) erst seit 2003 und nicht seit 1995. 
Für eine (mögliche) Diabeteserkrankung gibt es einen Test, aber egal... 
Dann hoffe ich mal das Du hier im Forum neue Erkenntnisse bekommst und das sich neue Horizonte auftun. 
gruß Schubser

----------

